# Anyone interested in Linear Appraisal in NJ?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My goal is to do LA this year. Im going to either do it myself or if you want me to be a stop location let me know so we can coordinate properly with the paperwork. 

The stop fee is like 225.00 regardless of the amount of animals. Then its 8.00 per animal and like 6.50 for young stock. ALL your goats must be appraised so any goats that are ADGA registered and in your name will have to be brought to my house for the appraisal. 
(wethers or AGS only goats will not be eligible for appraisal or need to come)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh most of mine are AGS and I can't decide if I want to dual with ADGA. I couldn't bring all there anyways ; ). Will they let you just do ADGA registered and not the whole herd? Do they need to be in milk?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes its only ADGA registered with LA. You have to bring all the goats that are ADGA registered and in your name. Yes they should be in milk, you will get a better score as well as a complete score. 

the ADGA gives out the appraisal dates and you dont know when it will be until they tell you but you can request that they not give you a certain date if you already know you will be away (hence why I emailed you about the AGS nationals so I could put that down as not being a good time).


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Goats that are not in milk or "not in condition" don't get scored, but the appraiser still had to see them to mark them off. When I did it the appraiser was very nice and took his time with each animal. It was very worth the money and time put into it. 

ADGA only does adga registered animals and that all that gets printed out on the sheet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: Well let me think about registering a few more with ADGA. 
Do you need a commitment without knowing the date? I would like to do mine but not sure who will be in milk depending on when they set it for.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to find out from ADGA but I think we all have to put in our fees ahead of time


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

OK let me know. I know I will be doing linear on some of mine try AGS next year at the show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are they doing AGS classification at the National show?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I believe they are trying to get one or more of the judges to do it either during one of the days or right after the show.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stacey...does ADGA always require you to bring all of your ADGA reg. goats to all LAs you attend?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes its required


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow I didn't know that. Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, you need to have ALL ADGA registered does at breeding age to be seen by the appraiser. Bucks and young stock are optional. I did all my animals including bucks and young stock.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

due to the dates tentatively set for appraisals in the NJ area I will not be hosting LA for 2012 - sorry to any who were interested in going. I know SandStoneStables will be hosting in MD so check with her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe next year.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I will be registering my goats with ADGA over winter, I would like to appraise as many of my girls as I can manage to register.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well check with Caryn because that will be your best bet for getting them LAed


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Shoot... I wasn't going to do one if you were...
No biggy, we'll get it figured out...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all my does are due in march and Im not really into keeping them in full milk for 5 months. Once the heat hits I know their production will drop dramatically and they wont do well so its not worth the money. now if it was in May it would be perfect. but sadly thats not the case for us


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's an issue... it will be like 100F


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and high humidity - its just a bad time of year. I was fighting them to stay in milk for Nationals this year - I dont need to be fighting it for LA


----------

